# Pflanzenfilter - Blähtonbruch



## atzie (1. Juni 2005)

Liebe Leute,
ich bin gerade dabei meinen Pflanzenfilter zu bauen. Da soll nun Blähtonbruch rein. Wo bekomme ich sowas ?

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Thorsten (1. Juni 2005)

Moin Andrea,

solltest Du bei jeden *guten Pflanzgärtner *bekommen.

Wenn er das nicht auf Lager hat, kann er es mit Sicherheit bestellen.

Anbei aber auch mal ein Link...

http://www.hydro-shop.de/


----------



## atzie (1. Juni 2005)

Moin Thorsten, danke für die schnelle Antwort. Sind das bei dem Link nicht die normalen Hydrokugeln? Ich dachte es soll irgendwie so ein gebrochenes Zeug sein ? Ist das nur eine Preisfrage oder eine Funktionsfrage? Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Koifan (29. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten Da es hier gerade um den Pflanzenfilter geht , hier noch eine kurze Frage zum Bodenablauf im Pflanzenfilter. Muss der unbedigt sei und wenn ja wie. Gruss Koifan.


----------



## Thorsten (30. Okt. 2005)

Moin Koifan,

nun ja, sein *muss* ein Bodenablauf nicht.
Aber dieser erleichtert ungemein das säubern eines Pflanzfilters.
Zugschieber auf und dein Schmutz/Mulm wird abgelassen.

Bei mir habe ich ein 50er Flansch eingesetzt, der mittels eines Zugschieber (50er) geöffnet und geschlossen werden kann.
Durch ein 50er HT Rohr wird das Schmutzwasser in ein Auffangbecken -200l Regentonne geleitet.


----------



## Frank (30. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Andrea,

wie Thorsten schon sagte, müsste du es bei jedem guten Gärtner finden.

Ich habe hier nochmal eine Site, die noch ein paar Informationen zum Thema Blähton bietet:


----------



## Koifan (11. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten 
Nochmal kurz zum Bodenablauf
Setzt sich der Ablauf nicht mit Kiesel (4-8mm)zu?
Oder hast du noch eine extra Abdeckung über den Ablauf?
Gruss Koifan


----------



## Thorsten (12. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Koifan,

der Bodenablauf liegt unter dem Gitter (die Trennung zwischen Kies und Pflanzen). 

Der Kies bzw. die Pflanzen sind oberhalb des Gitter´s und der Bodenablauf liegt darunter "frei" im Wasser.

Ich hoffe Du kannst was damit anfangen, ansonsten werde ich noch eine Zeichnung dazu einstellen.


----------



## Thorsten (12. Nov. 2005)

hier mal eine Zeichnung dazu...........


----------



## Koifan (13. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten
Vielen Dank für die super Erklärung.Nun erklär mir bitte noch was du für ein Gitter genommen hast und wie die Auflage für das Gitter im Teich ist.
Da doch das Gewicht durch Kies und Wasser sehr gross ist
Gruss Koifan


----------



## Thorsten (16. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Koifan,

ganz übersehen   

Am besten eignet sich dafür ein Edelstahl - Lochblech!


----------

